

~= - buzzzlight

Check this out:<p>http://www.google.com/search?q=%22~=%22<p>Any reason why we couldn't add ~= to the c spec so that we could say:<p>myVar ~= myFlag;<p>Which would do the same thing as:<p>myVar &#38;= ~myFlag;
======
danger
<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22!=%22>

------
mooism2
Cons:

* inconsistent with other compound assignment operators

* looks like regular expression matching operator used in other languages

Pros:

* shortens certain expressions by one character

I don't think it's worth it.

What does the search query have to do with it?

~~~
buzzzlight
I was just shocked that no language anywhere had thought of it yet. I can't
even remember the last time I did a search that came up empty.

~~~
mooism2
[http://www.google.com/codesearch#search/&q=~=&type=c...](http://www.google.com/codesearch#search/&q=~=&type=cs)

------
forther
it's just not consistent. All current assignment "modifiers" are "binary"
operators and ~ is unary one.

